
Dymaxion Map - patricknixon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_map
======
martgnz
An example written by Jason Davies in D3:
[https://www.jasondavies.com/maps/airocean/](https://www.jasondavies.com/maps/airocean/)

